# USAT and Battery Cars



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Is there anything commercially available to easily convert USAT locos to battery operation (ie: having a jack that can be plugged into a battery car)?
It would save a lot of work if there is something that is pop and pour, rather than the cut and solder method currently being used.
TIA


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The simplest way to do it is to unplug the track pickup connectors from the USAT circuit board. Then, make a cable that will plug into the circuit board in [lace of the pickup wires. Routh this cable out the rear of the engine with a connector that matches the battery car. I suspect you will have to make that cable since it has to go through a hole in the rear of the chassis so that it can extend out the rear of the engine.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Noela.

I make a kit that does exactly what you want to do.

http://www.rcs-rc.com/content/9032/bik-usa/

These are supplied with instructions on how to do it.

http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/Acessorie...IK-USA.pdf


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

It can't get much easier than with the new AirWire Drop-ins, if you're converting a GP7, GP38, SD70 or F3 and don't want to use a battery car.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Very nice, the only problem is that the ones I'll be doing are RCS and Aristo Rev set ups. Haven't any clients yet for Airwire.
I do thank you for your response.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of a wiring harness I bult to do exactly what you are requesting. The parts cost a couple of dollars. 



















Hope this helps. Everything works with plug in connectors.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the C-10TL Battery-Powered Trailing Car that you can plug-in the New RailLinx Throttle by RCS, QSI or Aristocraft right into the PNP socket, install a Phoenix Sound Card, then plug-in an Aristo connector coming out of your USAT Loco.









C-10TL 18.5V 5600mah Lithium-ion Battery-Powered Trailing-Car.








DC power connection along with a DPDT switch for external use.









Aristocraft Revolution PNP into the New RailLinx Booster, (Boosting your engines stall speed from 3.5 amps to 12 amps) then into the C-10TL Carrier Board.









P8 - Phoenix Sound Card with external volume control.









Lithium or Nimh Smart Charger, along with 5W 8ohm speaker and plexiglass cover.

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

everyway is simple once you do 2 or 3 of them. 
Just pick one and go with it.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

any one sale the RCS for USA trains in the USA ?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You might contact or phone Don Sweet at Remote Control Systems of New England, very nice gentleman to deal with. I think he can help you or guide you. and Noela!! Give em a try here is the link!!! Regal 
http://www.mv.com/ipusers/rcs/index.shtml


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I sell the real RCS in the USA. I actually make it right here in Australia.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the infor. Bruce


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bruce, 

You can purchase the New RCS RailLinx Control System from either Dave Goodson (NWRCS) or Don Sweet (RCS of NE) here in the US. RCS in now owned & manufactured right here in the US by Cordless Renovations, LLC and we are continuing to sell, service and warranty the Elite Series line of the 27mhz RCS system previously owned by Tony Walsham. The first version of the RailLinx system upgrades your existing Elite Series Throttle from 27mhz to 900mhz with a range up to 500ft., and is capable of operating 16 loco's or 16 consist's at one time. 

If you have the chance and your in the Kansas City area over the next couple of days, stop by our booth at the 2011 NGRC in Overland Park, KS and take the New RailLinx Hand Controller for a test drive. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS (Remote Control Systems) is a subsidiary of Cordless Renovations, LLC 
www.cordlessrenovations.com 
www.remotecontrolsystems.com


----------

